# No symptoms...



## Chiggs83 (Jul 30, 2013)

Ladies, I am 3dp5dt and have no symptoms at all, not even a hint of a sore boob! Anyone out there been the same and gone on to have a BFP? 

Help me keep my sanity.... 

Much love x


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

Chiggs
I will be 14 weeks next Tuesday.
Still no symptoms.
Not every one gets symptoms.

Morganna x


----------



## Chiggs83 (Jul 30, 2013)

Congratulations! And thank u for replying, it does make me feel better x


----------



## shello (Apr 29, 2013)

When I had icsi last year I transferred one 5 day blast, and got pregnant with identical twins. I never had sore boobs sickness or any symptoms or signs, unfortunately I delivered at 17 weeks. I'm currently 11dp5dt fet and have no symptoms apart from a bit cramping and weeing all of them time I'm not sure if mines worked as first time I'm done medicated fet but still have hope. Don't look into symptoms so much that's all I've done is worry. It's still early for you did you do a med fet last time. Sticky baby dust to you. Try and enjoy xxx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Chiggs i had a 5 day blast transferred in March and am 19 weeks pg. I did not feel any symptoms up till about four weeks after ET so don't look into symptoms.

Best of luck xxx


----------



## Chiggs83 (Jul 30, 2013)

Shello thank u for sharing your story, I'm sorry it didn't go as planned but fingers crossed for this one  I've done medicated both times.

Evan I remember u from the las thread I was in, so good to hear your positive story  xxx


----------



## shello (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you chiggs everything's crossed for you xxx I hope you get that BFp xxx I've decided to ignore my clinic and stay on my meds for a bit longer as they made me test at 11dpt and won't offer me a blood test so I'm gonna test tomorrow at 14 days then 16 and if still neg going to double check with a blood test off my doctor can't get In till next week but there's always hope. It's not over till the blood test says it is take care xxx


----------

